# What Is The Last Model Year For E46 M3?



## InspireSiR (Aug 30, 2004)

Hello,

I am a new poster but I have been reading this board for quite a while now. I've seen photos of the new E90's and I don't like them. I'm not a big fan of iDrive and flame surfacing so I now know that I want an E46 M3 before they're discontinued. However, I want to get the last model year of the E46 M3. Is it going to be 2005 or 2006?

I know MY 2006 will be the first year for the E90 sedan and MY 2007 for the E90 coupe. Basically, I'm asking if BMW will stop production of the E46 M3 before the E90 sedan is produced? Or will BMW continue production of the E46 M3 alongside the E90 sedan, dropping production of the E46 M3 a year later when the E90 coupe starts production?

Sorry if I confused anyone.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

nobody is sure yet


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

If the E36->E46 transition was any indication, there will be one transitional year where all E46 bodystyles that haven't been replaced with E90 (coupe/conv/touring) will continue to be sold, including M, but there will be a one year delay between the introduction of the other bodystyles and any M models. That would make it MY08.

Even if it's more like the E39->E60 transition where the M is dropped simultaneously (it's easier to justify on the 5 since there are only 2 bodystyles and the M doesn't get a bespoke body), the only difference is that there won't be an M3 for 2 model years (MY06 and 07).

The former seems more likely, considering the volume product the M3 has become. But if for some reason BMW decides to take the M3 in a less conventional direction (e.g. the 'standard' setup becomes CSL-like), then it may go the latter. :dunno:


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

Search works well on bimmerfest.com


----------

